

Show HN: Bookopotamus, a literary guessing game - AlexWGlenn
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bookopotamus/id721677532?mt=8

======
AlexWGlenn
I'm the developer, and I'd love to get some feedback. I made the Android
version too:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.findawaywo...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.findawayworld.bookopotamus)

